# Inspect Repellent



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions on bug repellents (electic or otherwise) for summer camping?

If there is a mosquito within 50 miles it will find me and eat me alive.

Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul Kilgore said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on bug repellents (electic or otherwise) for summer camping?
> 
> If there is a mosquito within 50 miles it will find me and eat me alive.
> 
> Thanks!


I feel your pain, they do the same to me.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am in the same boat and I have recently heard of something so crazy I am going to give it a try this season. What I heard was put LISTERINE in a spray bottle (50/50 mix) and put it on with a mist. Put it on over clothing and on your skin and you should be "bite free". It may be worth a try...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I am in the same boat and I have recently heard of something so crazy I am going to give it a try this season. What I heard was put LISTERINE in a spray bottle (50/50 mix) and put it on with a mist. Put it on over clothing and on your skin and you should be "bite free". It may be worth a try...


I received this suggestion in an e-mail too... It was also
suggested to spray on your deck and surroundings
to help repel them. Worth a try?!?!?

DH heard that 409 spray will kill bees and keep them 
from coming back to that spot where they 
were making a nest... I've tried this and it does
kill the bees, not instantly but they drop and 
wiggle around, then die. Not sure if it is keeping 
them away because it has been a colder spring. 
Time will tell. I will keep spraying around my 
windows, shutters and pool ...let's hope it works.









MaeJae


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Off Skintastic/family care works pretty good for me. I'm a mailman is south GA so Im out all day with the little buggers, works real good on gnats also.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We like Avon's Bug Guard

Also have had good luck with Bert's bees bug repellant


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's what Snopes says about Listerine.....









http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/dishsoap.asp



NobleEagle said:


> I am in the same boat and I have recently heard of something so crazy I am going to give it a try this season. What I heard was put LISTERINE in a spray bottle (50/50 mix) and put it on with a mist. Put it on over clothing and on your skin and you should be "bite free". It may be worth a try...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It WOULD be nice to find something that is not noxious, and still keeps them away.

On the bright side, when you kill one mosquito, you keep that one from ever reproducing.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thermacell works great for around the camp site. I use it all the time as long as there is not a strong wind.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

A couple years ago, Backpacker magazine featured an article entitled, "In Search Of The Perfect Insect Repellant." They tested all kinds of insect repellants on the Alaskan tundra - in June - where, they said, one could expect several thousand mosquito bites per hour, if one were to go out unprotected. (Better them, than me! I sure wouldn't want to find out that some repellants don't work too well!)

Anyway - their observations were that any repellent containing 35% DEET did the best job. Less concentration was not as effective. And surprisingly, repellants that advertised 75% and 95% DEET did not work as well, either. So if the mosquitos are horrendous, the 35% DEET concentration is what to look for.

We don't usually have to contend with extremely voracious mosquitos, although I've seen them really bad at times. But most of the time, OFF, with about a 9% to 12% concentration will keep them away for a few hours.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> It WOULD be nice to find something that is not noxious, and still keeps them away.
> 
> On the bright side, when you kill one mosquito, you keep that one from ever reproducing.


The Off Skintastic is oderfree


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

DaveL1957 said:


> I am in the same boat and I have recently heard of something so crazy I am going to give it a try this season. What I heard was put LISTERINE in a spray bottle (50/50 mix) and put it on with a mist. Put it on over clothing and on your skin and you should be "bite free". It may be worth a try...


[/quote]
I didn't think to check snopes for this one. Thanks. After reading it I have to say, I'm not concerned about knocking them dead out of the sky, I just want them to go to someone else and leave me alone


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have always used Skin So Soft by Avon (not the bug repellant, just the regular old Skin So Soft) - the nice thing about it is that I can use it on the dog as well.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

One word. DEET! (I grew up in Northern Ontario so I've fed a few mosquitoes in my time!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I am in the same boat and I have recently heard of something so crazy I am going to give it a try this season. What I heard was put LISTERINE in a spray bottle (50/50 mix) and put it on with a mist. Put it on over clothing and on your skin and you should be "bite free". It may be worth a try...


[/quote]
I didn't think to check snopes for this one. Thanks. After reading it I have to say, I'm not concerned about knocking them dead out of the sky, I just want them to go to someone else and leave me alone








[/quote]

I agree, 2 people say it worked as a repellant, thats worth a try for me. As Noble said, I could care less about killing them, just stay away from me.

John


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We went camping this weekend with some friends that had a Thermacell and it worked great. They said it has a range of about 10 feet. It just laid on the table while we were eating. Seemed to work pretty good. We are adding one to our wish list for the camper.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was camping and also when I lived on a lake and pond, I used this: http://www.mosquito-zapper.com/mosquitoandgnatscat.htm
It's available at feed/seed stores and it really works!! I used it around my patio and entrances at home, and sprinkled it several feet out from the entrance to the OB or around the patio while camping. It's a granule, with very strong garlicky odor, was around $10 a jug, and lasted a long time. I'm also one of those that the mosquitoes love to munch on, and I hate the spray repellents.
Darlene


----------

